# Short clip of a sweet log ride I found.



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I found the pic chicky took of the low side of the log. It looks a bit weird, I don't know if she had some sort of fish-eye thing going on or what?



TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Becca M (Dec 24, 2012)

yummy yummy yummy


----------

